# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Η/Υ >  >  wifi ζευξη 5χλμ

## deep-blue-sea

καλησπέρα παίδες.Είμαι από επαρχία και τον τελευταίο χρόνο ήρθε το dsl  στο χωριό.Όμως στο απέναντι που μένει το φιλαράκι μου δεν υπάρχει καν  δίκτυο τηλεφωνικό οπότε χρησιμοποιεί μόνο mobile που εξυπηρετει μονο  ψιλές ανάγκες του.

Σκέφτηκα ότι εφόσον είμαστε απεναντι (βέβαια υπάρχουν αρκετά δέντρα)  ίσως υπάχει κάποια διάταξη που να του επιτρέπει να συνδέεται μέσω εμού.

Βρήκα κάτι σχετικά http://linkshop.gr/shop/wi-fi/outdoor/2.4-ghz/

αλλά δεν ξέρω αν απιτείται μόνο παραβολικά κεραία και όλα θα είναι οκ ή  χρειάζεται κι αυτός καποια αντίστοιχη διάταξη και γενικά θα λερδίσουμε  κάτι ή θα χαλάσουμε μόνο χρήμα και κόπο.

Α επίσης αρκετά σημαντικο είναι ότι επειδή είμαι σε ύψωμα και απέναντι  στα 500 μ έχει κεραία η κοσμοτε τραβάει εκεί τους κεραυνούς,αλλά δεν θα  επιθυμούσα να λειτουργήσει και το σπίτι μου σαν αλεξικέραυνο.

ευχαριστώ για την υπομονή σας και τις απαντήσεις σας.

----------


## firewalker

Οπτική επαφή υπάρχει; Είναι εύκολο να υπάρξει; Π.χ. με κάποιον ιστό. Αυτό πρέπει να δείτε πρώτα.

----------


## deep-blue-sea

θεωρητικά υπάρχει ναι αλλά μεσολαβουν πολλές ελιες ,βέβαια βλέπεις ανάμεσα στα φυλλώματα (μην νομίζεται ότι είναι αμελητέα εξασθένηση τα δέντρα).αλλά ναι είμαστε και οι 2 σε 2 αντικρυστές κορυφές. και η απόσταση δεν είναι ούτε καν 2χλμ αλλά λέω 5 σαν μέγιστο όριο.

----------


## georgz

Ίσως κάτι τέτοιο:

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?LH_ItemCondition=11&rt=nc&LH_TopRatedSeller  s=1&_nkw=long%20range%20wifi&_fln=1&_ssov=1&_trksi  d=p3286.c0.m1539

----------


## turist

Με δύο Ubiquiti NanoStationM2 ή και LocoM2 θα παίξει αρκεί να έχει κάποια οπτική επαφή.

----------

leosedf (18-09-11)

----------


## leosedf

Ακόμα και τα πιατάκια της Ubiquiti κάνουν αλλά καλό θα ήταν να πας και στα 5Ghz.
Θα προτιμούσα solid dish όπως αυτό http://www.aerial.net/shop/product_i...roducts_id=948 αλλά και τα grid που έχουν κάνει.
Σε σχέση με τα nanostation έχουν πιο στενούς λοβούς ακτινοβολίας άρα και μεγαλύτερες αποστάσεις, λιγότερο θόρυβο από παρεμβολές κλπ.

Και αυτά που λέει ο Γιώργος πιο πάνω κάνουν αλλά όχι για 5χλμ.

----------


## takisegio

> Με δύο Ubiquiti NanoStationM2 ή και LocoM2 θα παίξει αρκεί να έχει κάποια οπτική επαφή.



συμφωνα με αυτα που γραφει το datasheet θα παιξει καλα,δεν ξερω αν το επηρεασει οι καιρικεσ συνθηκες αερας ,βροχη

----------


## Notios38

Kαλησπερα ...με οπτικη επαφη  ολα παιζουν.με grid antenna και ΡοΕ, .εγω ειμαι 26 χιλιομετρα και τα 20 πανω απο θαλασσα.. tx 15dbm με Ubiquiti..στα 2.4Ghz

----------


## turist

Μπορεί να μην τους φαίνονται αλλά είναι κορυφή τα μηχανάκια.

----------


## leosedf

Κορυφή σε τέτοια κατηγορία είναι τα routerboards της mikrotik αλλά είναι και πιο ακριβά. Της UBNT είναι και αυτά από τα καλύτερα.

----------


## Notios38

καλο απογευμα..
Κωνσταντινε..το καλο με αυτη την σειρα ειναι οτι δεν θελουν box και ετσι δεν ζεσταινονται εσωτερικα..κ τα ezynet εχω δουλεψει..και τα mikrotik για  επαναληπτη...απιαστα...το μονο προβλημα που εχω με τα ubiquiti ειναι οτι εχουν πολυ αρμονικο θορυβο  spurius  στα vhf  k στα uhf  ενω τα ezynet κ τα mikrotik λογω θωρακισης του αλουμινενιου κουτιου  ειναι καθαρα....στο υπολοιπο φασμα..

----------


## sw6juf

Ακουσέ με λιγο φιλε γιατι βλέπω πολλά σου πρότειναν εδω.Οι ξευγεις μεταξυ δυο σημείων γινονται πλεον με μηχανηματα που δουλευουν στους 5.6 GHZ.Η καλύτερη λύση ειναι να παρεις δυο nanostasionΜ5 απο την aerial net η απο Wlanshop και θα κάνεις σιγουρα την ζευξη που θέλεις.Σου μιλάω εκ πειρας.Αν μπορεις στειλε τα σημεια google erth να δω και τα εμποδια που λές και να κανω το τεστ με το προγραμματάκι που υπαρχει και βγαζει αν ειναι δυνατή η ζεύξη.

----------


## Notios38

Kαλησπερα Βαγγελη   για τα ιδια μιλαμε ...εγω δουλευω τα BULLET της UBIQUITI Με max tx 20 dbm  κ rx -92 dbm με κοστος 27 eur
το nanostation  ειναι της ιδιας εταιριας στα 5.4-5.6 Ghz αλλα με κοστος 56 eur εκαστο  και 23 dbm max  ταπεινα το θεωρω υπερβολη σε μια αποσταση 5 χιλ με οπτικη επαφη .... 73 sv9ako

----------


## leosedf

Έχετε καταλάβει ότι όλοι προτείνουμε τα ίδια πράγματα?

----------

Notios38 (21-09-11)

----------


## sw6juf

Ελα συνάδελφε προτεινα στους 5,6 για να μην εχει θορυβο μια και δεν εχει καλη οπτική επαφη.Εχω λινκ 12 χιλ. χωρις καθαρη οπτικη επαφη -85 db και παιζει τελεια με 24 γραμμη κατεβάζει με 1.2Mbits ο φιλος μου στην απόσταση αυτή.Πολλά 73!!!

----------


## Notios38

Οκ Βεγγελη ...δεν βλεπω να ρωταει..κατι ο ενδοιαφερομενος οποτε μαλλον βρηκε καποια λυση..

----------


## PCMan

Ένα θα πω.
Εχω τα bullet5 με grid στα 5ghz, σε 7,5χλμ, με περίπου -60dbm(32dbm EiRP), στα 48mbps(ανεβοκατεβάζω με ~22mbit) από τον μάρτιο του 2009 και δουλεύουν ασταμάτητα. Δεν σταμάτησαν ποτέ για κανένα λόγο!

----------


## sw6juf

Πολυ καλά χαιρετω την Πτολεμαιδα ωραιος φιλε μου (εχω δουλεψει 2 καλοκαιρια στα ορυχεια του Νοτιου πεδίου και εχω σπουδάσει ΤΕΙ ΚΟΖΑΝΗΣ) και εγω φερνω στο χωριο μου δυο γραμμές adsl απο την πόλη 20 χιλ. περιπου με τα μηχανακια της εταιρειας αυτης  με το ιδιο τροπο με τον δικο σου και παιζουν αψογα ,ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημένος.

----------


## k_palios

Καθηστε παιδες γιατι το θεμα αυτο με ενδιαφερει γιατι δεν ηξερα οτι υπαρχουν μηχανακια τεοιου ειδους δε το ειχα ψαξει ποτε. Εγω αυτη τη στιγμη εχω 2 γραμμες connx στο ιδιο χωριο (μαγαζι-σπιτι) και αυτο γιατι θελω να βλεπω τις καμερες απο το μαγαζι στο σπιτι μεσω ethernet. Το σπιτι με το μαγαζι εχουν οπτικη επαφη περιπου 500μετρα μακρια ειναι, οποτε οπως βλεπω ειναι ευκολο το θεμα αυτο. Επισης καμερες θελω να βαλω ομως και σε κατι υποστεγα αποθηκες που εχω και εκτος χωριο, περιπου 2km μακρια ειναι παλι οπτικη επαφη εχουν ομως, και εκει δε παιζει να δινω αλλα 33 το μηνα για οτε! Υπαρχει περιπτωση με ενα κεντρικο μηχανακι τετοιο στο σπιτι μου, να μπορω να κανω ζευξη 3 σημεια σαν lan ας πουμε? γιατι εαν γινεται αυτο με σωζει απο αρκετα πραγματα, εκτος του οτι θα εχεουν και καλη ταχυτητα μεταξυ τους! Εαν εχετε να προτεινετε κατι τα ευχαριστω μου απο τωρα!

----------


## turist

Με τα ίδια μηχανάκια που προτείνουμε πιο πάνω θα κάνεις δουλειά. Μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις 3 από αυτά nannostation ή bullet. Το κεντρικό μπορεί να είναι στο σπίτι σου αρκεί να τα άλλα δύο να το βλέπουν από την ίδια κατεύθυνση (στο περίπου) πχ από νότια.

----------


## sw6juf

Ακριβως οτι σου λέει ο Νίκος κανεις την δουλειά σου γιατι να πληρωνεις τόσες συνδεσεις.Μέ αλλα λογια κανεις ενα τοπικό δικτυο δικο σου καί κάνεις κουμάντο τις κάμερες απο οπου θέλεις.

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλησπέρα! είμαι μέλος του AWMN (ασύρματο μητροπολιτικο δικτυο Αθηνων) και εχω 2 κομβους, ο ενας με 3 backbone links και ο αλλος με 2 στα 5ghz. Προτείνω να βάλετε δορυφορικά πιατα 80cm με feeder 5ghz που ειναι φτηνα στο κοστος και μας δινουν την μεγιστη απολαβη στην κεραία μας! καλωδιο LMR400 με ακρα πρεσαριστα ή βιδωτά Ntype Male, και μπορειτε να παρετε ενα κουτακι αλουμινιου και ενα RB411 ή 711 για μονο ενα link ή καποιο 433 που παιρνει 3 καρτες minipci. Τα RB's ερχονται με λειτουργικο σύστημα Mikrotik που τώρα βρίσκεται στην έκδοση 5.7
feeder για δορυφορικο πιατο :  http://www.e-wifi.gr/Product/162/Page/46/el/
κουτι για το Routerboard : http://www.e-wifi.gr/Product/98/Page/40/el/
Routerboard 711 που εχει καρτα wifi ενσωματωμένη : http://www.e-wifi.gr/Product/42/Page/26/el/
και τελος τροφοδοτικο - POE δλδ μαζι με το UTP περνας και το ρευμα! http://www.e-wifi.gr/Product/145/Page/38/el/

Προσοχή στα πιατα ΠΑΝΤΑ θελουμε αντιρηδες συρματοσχοινα για να μην κουνανε! αν εχεις κεραια panel μπορει να μην θελει, αλλα τα panel εχουν μεγαλο ανοιγμα σε μοιρες και χανουν σε αποδοση, καλο ειναι να μην τα βαζουμε για συνδεσεις πανω απο χιλιομετρο. Μπορεις εναλλακτικα αν εχεις προβληματα με πολυ αερα να βαλεις κεραια grid, πχ σαν αυτή : http://www.e-wifi.gr/Product/112/Page/35/el/
Στην Αθηνα 2 απο τα links που εχω, το ενα ειναι 7χλμ και το αλλο 10χλμ και παιζουν άψογα εδώ και χρόνια.

Τελος παραθετω μερικες φωτος απο τις κατασκευες μου για να παρεις μια ιδεα :
http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x...N/DSC02795.jpg
http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x...N/DSC02629.jpg
http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x...roskomvos1.jpg
http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x...WMN/RB4334.jpg
http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x...prosNikis1.jpg
http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x...prosTimvo1.jpg

----------


## leosedf

H 5.7 είναι γεμάτη bugs. Το κόστος ανεβαίνει πολύ με mikrotik είπαμε, μόνο το feeder κοστίζει 38 ευρώ. 'Ολα αυτά που λές είναι 128 ευρώ χωρίς το πιάτο και θέλουν δουλειά για να γίνουν.
Με 60 ευρώ παίρνει nanostation.

----------


## Nikiforos

Στο θεμα τιμής και οτι θελουν δουλεια εχεις δικιο, αλλά το Μτ ειναι το καλυτερο παραμετροποιησιμο λειτουργικο για αυτη την δουλεια, αν και στην Αθηνα δουλευω openwrt οπως θα ειδες στις φωτος εχω routerstation pro. Ομως το nanostation εχει πανελ και αν και λενε πως ειναι για μεγαλες αποστασεις στην πραξη εχει απωλειες για μεγαλες αποστασεις γιατι εχουν μεγαλη δεσμη ανοιγμα δλδ σε μοιρες. Εγω στο εξοχικο εχω και ενα πανελ 5ghz με 411 μεσα και ΜΤ αλλα το link ειναι στα 446μετρα. BTW δουλευω ΜΤ 5.7 σε RB433AH και RB411 και δουλευουμε και σε αλλους κομβους και σε PC και δεν εχουμε δει το παραμικρό bug, κανενα προβλημα απολύτως. 

Πάντως φτηνη λυση για μενα οταν ήθελα να βγαλω link στα 5ghz ήταν να παρω πανελ - κουτι ολα σε ενα δλδ με RB411 μέσα και ΜΤ μαζι με POE και ειχε αν θυμαμαι καλα 78 ευρω το κομάτι. Αλλα ειπαμε για 446μετρα καλα ειναι αλλα οχι πανω απο χλμ, και καλα να εισαι επαρχια, αν εισαι εδω που γινεται χαμος και στα 5ghz, τρελες παρεμβολες! γιαυτο βαζουμε εμεις πιατα, γιατι εχουν την καλυτερη αποδοση-απολαβη, καθως και οχι εχουν την στενοτερη δεσμη σε μοιρες. Κατι σαν αυτο εχω : http://www.aerial.net/shop/product_c...roducts_id=715
επισης εχει ατομα που κατασκευαζουν feeder 5ghz με κοστος 20 ευρώ, συνηθως δεν αγοραζουμε τα ετοιμα, εχει και φτηνοτερο αλλα δεν ηταν διαθέσιμο.
http://www.e-wifi.gr/Product/163/Page/46/el/ 2 τετοια εχω στο εξοχικό για το link με ενα βουνο της περιοχής μου.

το nanostation που λες μαλλον ειναι αυτο : http://www.e-wifi.gr/Product/185/Page/23/el/ αν δεις λεει 13dbi ειναι πολυ μικρης απολαβης για τοσα χλμ. Θα εχει πιστευω σημαντικες απωλειες στο σήμα. Ειναι μεν φτηνο δεν λεω, εγω προσωπικά δεν θα έβαζα ποτέ πανελ κεραια για αποστασεις πανω των 800-900μετρων. Φυσικά το πλεονέκτημα εκτος του κοστους και ολα σε ενα, ειναι οτι δεν χρειαζονται αντιριδες απαραιτητα εκτος αν μιλαμε για μεγαλο υψος ιστου, αν και πολεοδομικα απαγορευεται πανω απο 3 μετρα ύψος, και φυσικα ειναι και ποιο διακρητικο σε εμφανιση! αλλα τα μειον ειναι πως δεν κανουν για μεγαλες αποστασεις, χανει πολυ σε απολαβη, μεγαλο ανοιγμα σε μοιρες και παιρνει πολλες παρεμβολες κτλ, αλλα για πολυ κοντινα links ειναι τελεια!

----------


## leosedf

Γι αυτό λέμε πάρτε τα grid πιατάκια της UBNT, είναι σαν το nanostation αλλά σε πιάτο. Και η mikrotik έχει βγάλει αντίστοιχο.

----------


## Nikiforos

Αυτά μάλιστα! :P

----------


## k_palios

Επειδη δε τα πολυ παω καλα με τα δικτυα, για κατατοπιστε με λιγακι. Τι θα πρεπει να βαλω σαν κεντρικο στο σπιτι και τι θα πρεπει να ειναι τα αλλα 2 στα υπολοιπα σημεια? Θα πρεπει να βαλω και κεραια η πιανουν και χωρις?

----------


## turist

Κάνε ένα πρόχειρο σχέδιο με τις τοποθεσίες για να σου πούμε ακριβώς.

----------


## k_palios

Δε ξερω πως να ανεβαζω εικονα, αλλα φαντασου ενα τριγωνο, στο σπιτι-μαγαζι περιπου 350μετρα, και σπιτι-αποθηκη περιπου 2km ολα οπτικη επαφη ομως, τι μπορει να γινει??

----------


## turist

Βάζεις ένα nanostation στο σπίτι με ρύθμιση AP και από ένα Airgrid στο μαγαζί και την αποθήκη με ρύθμιση bridge.

----------


## sw6juf

Nikiforos σου εστειλα μηνυμα pm δεν ξερω αν το πηρες γιατι παρασυρθηκα απο τις κατασκευές σου και ειπα να ασχοληθώ και εγω με mikrotik και πηρα μια RB711/2Hn και δεν μπορω να την ρυθμίσω.Εστειλα email στην aerial και μου ειπε οτι αυτη δεν παιζει mode AP γιατι ειναι level3.Που να το ηξερα εγω αυτο , δεν υπαρχει κανενα τρικ να την κανω αναβάθμιση να παιξει AP mode αυτο με ενδιαφερει βασικά να μάθω να εκπαιδευτώ να την ρυθμίζω γιατι ολοι μου λένε εχει πολυ καλή διαχειριση των clients.

----------


## leosedf

Μπορείς να ζητήσεις από την mikrotik να σου κάνει upgrade το license. Με το αζημίωτο φυσικά. Πρώτα ψάχνουμε στο νετ τα διάφορα datasheets και τον τρόπο λειτουργίας των συσκευών και μετά αποφασίζουμε ποιο χρειαζόμαστε.
http://wiki.mikrotik.com/wiki/Main_Page
 Ένα RB433 θα ήταν πιο κατάλληλο.
http://wiki.mikrotik.com/wiki/Manual...License_Levels

----------


## sw6juf

Ναι τωρα το ειδα και εγω αυτο στο λινκ που μου στέλνεις αλλα ειναι αργά.Ειχα παρει την  αντιστοιχη που ειναι στους 5GHZ και την εχω clients και δουλευει κανονικά και ειπα κάτι αντιστοιχο ισχυει και με αυτή.Αν δεν πάθεις δεν μαθαίνεις τέλος πάντων θα την βάλω clients και δεν θα πάει χαμένη.Θά παρω μια αλλη αντιστοιχη ή αυτη που μου προτεινεις φιλε μου.

----------


## sw6juf

Αν θελει να απαντησει εδω καποιος πως μπορω την παραπανω πλακετα mikrotik να την δουλέψω ως clients που κανει λήψη απο AP που δεν δινει αυτοματα ip .Εχω διαβάσει αρκετα  σχετικά με την mikrotik δεν εχω βρει πως πρεπει να την ρυθμίσω και να βαλω σταθερή gateway ,DNs στην Wlan κάρτα  ωστε να συνδεομαι στο δικτυο που εχω.

----------

